# Smartphone



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

Hallo Forum! 

Auf der Suche nach einem neuen Smartphone die Mojo ist... 

Aktuell habe ich ein iphone 3 (nicht diese gs oder wie das heisst, sondern das erste 3er). Natürlich liebäugelte ich mit einem 4er oder etwas vergleichbarem, das ist mir aber irgendwie zu teuer denn ich brauche gar nicht so viel.

Momentan nutze ich mein Telefon für folgendes:

- Emails abrufen und schreiben
- What´s app
- Surfen im Netz (während Werbepausen, unterwegs)
- Telefonieren
- Wetterbericht lesen um zu erfahren ob ich morgens meine Wildlederschuhe anziehen kann 

Folgendes ist mir total unwichtig und kann vernachlässigt werden:

x MP3 Player und Kopfhörer
x Kamera
x irgendwelche Clouds oder wie man das sonst so nennt, 3 D SchnickSchnack oder anderen Firlefanz
x Spieletauglichkeit

Das ist Mojo wichtig:

+ Schnell soll es bitte sein, vermutlich ist das meiste schneller als mein gebraucht gekauftes iphone ... also zügig laden und reagieren
+ zuverlässiger touchscreen, ich habe das gefühl meins gibt den geist auf und ich bin kein dilletant im tippen, auch die spracherkennung des iphones nervt mich total - da werden worte erkannt die es gar nicht gibt wenn man sowas wie "nicht" "noch" oder "genauer" tippen will -.- 
+ schönes display und symbolanordnung wäre nett
+ leicht darf es sein, und flach

Ich halte nichts von diesem ständigen an den Computer anschließen und irgendwelche updates machen - ich nutze itunes zB so 4 mal im Jahr wenn ich was aktuelles auf meinen ipod spielen will. 

Facetime klingt lustig aber würde ich das nutzen? Ich glaube nicht....

Ich bin einfach echt überfordert - habe mir nun das Samsung Galaxy S2, das iphone 4, HTC Sensation XL und die One Modelle angeschaut. Ganz kurz liebäugelte ich mit dem HTC ChaCha da ich eine hardware tatstatur echt geil finde, aber das wird ja irgendwie gar nicht mehr weiterverfolgt ...

Dann habe ich mir überlegt, dass ich ja keine 500 € ausgeben muss wenn ich diese ach so tollen Sachen alle gar nicht nutze und das es was anderes vielleicht auch tut? 

Das Motoluxe von Motorola hat ganz gute Bewertungen und liegt mi 230 € ja auch in einem tollen Preisbereich - dann diese Huawei Telefone. Mhm - vielleicht weiss ja jemand Rat :/

Danke euch!


----------



## Wolfmania (26. April 2012)

da sich Deine Anforderungen in etwa mit meinen decken, kann ich das HTC Desire S empfehlen. Aber sonst kenne ich außer Galaxy S2 und Iphone keine anderen...


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

Das schau ich mir mal an, Danke! 

Ich hab überlegt, das motoluxe mal bei Amazon zu bestellen, und wenn es nichts ist schicke ich es halt zurück ... die 230 € machen mich schon nen bisschen an ehrlich gesagt.

Für alle anderen noch ein Zusatz - sowas wie Sony oder so möchte ich nicht, da schreckt mich das seltsame Design total ab.


----------



## kaepteniglo (26. April 2012)

Wie wäre es mit einem Lumia800? Willst du es Vertragsfrei kaufen oder irgendwo nen Vertrag verlängern?


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (26. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Lumia800? Willst du es Vertragsfrei kaufen oder irgendwo nen Vertrag verlängern?



so wie es sich liest von mojo, vertragsfrei...

ich habe mir letztes jahr ein samsung galaxy s II geholt. vollkommen zufrieden damit. da ich sowieso eher auf samsung stehe, kommt bei mir auch nix anderes in die tüte / hände.


----------



## floppydrive (26. April 2012)

Greif zu einem Smartphone aus der HTC One Reihe damit wirst du lange deinen Spaß haben.


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

Das ist mir dann angesichts des kantigen Designs zu teuer... :/ 

Ich möchte es gerne simlockfrei kaufen - früher hatte man ja noch eine echte Preisersparnis wenn man einen Vertrag abgeschlossen hat, heute stottert man ein Telefon über 2 Jahre ab, da hab ich keinen Bock drauf und ich habe diese monatlich kündbare O2 Ding, also gar keinen Vertrag. 

Wolfmania - die Amazone Bewertungen zum HTC Desire S schrecken mich ab - da sind viele aktuelle dabei wo sich das Handy halb auflöst :-s


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

die HTC one´s sind ja noch ein bisschen preiswerter. Oder ich warte halt noch nen Weilchen und kaufe dann doch das Samsung Galaxy S2. Das scheint mir schon ganz gut zu sein...


----------



## Wolfmania (26. April 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> Wolfmania - die Amazone Bewertungen zum HTC Desire S schrecken mich ab - da sind viele aktuelle dabei wo sich das Handy halb auflöst :-s



*guckt nach* nee es ist noch da das Handy


----------



## spectrumizer (26. April 2012)

Hab mir vor kurzem das Samsung Galaxy S2 geholt und bin bisher wirklich rundum zufrieden. Kann und würde es empfehlen.


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

Hihi - ich weiss ja, dass man Garantie hat und so wie das aussieht geht es bei den meisten ja schnell kaputt, kann also ausgetauscht werden. Auch preislich liegt es für mich in vertretbarem Rahmen - dann schau ich mich da jetzt mal nach dem besten Anbieter um  

Schade aber, dass keiner was zum Motolux weiss  Ich bin doch nen Mädchen, mich macht das bunte Licht bei Benachrichtungen an. Ich hatte mal ein kleines Samsung KLapphandy, da konnte man das Licht einstellen und war fürchterlich unglücklich als das kaputt war :/


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

Wo ja schon einige das Galaxy erwähnen - da gibt es doch die Diskussion über i9000 mit und ohne G - ist das neue (also G) jetzt tatsächlich anders oder schlechter? Das davor gibt es ja anscheinend nicht mehr und viele meckern rum, dass sie nun nicht mehr damit zufrieden seien. Auf der anderen Seite muss man dafür ja erstmal was anderes kennengelernt haben ...


----------



## floppydrive (26. April 2012)

Dann musste auf das Galaxy aber ne Custom Rom draufklatschen, ich hatte mit meinem S2 so massive Speicherprobleme mit der Stock Rom und einige von meinen Kollegen auch.


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

Das klingt ja... kompliziert? 

Ich habe gerade nen review zum Samsung Galaxy S Plus gelesen - das sieht mir ja wie die kleinere Variante des Galaxy S 2 aus, oder? Hat da jemand mit Erfahrungen? DAs wäre ja eine Preisersparnis von locker 120 €.


----------



## floppydrive (26. April 2012)

Das Problem an Samsung Smartphones ist immer das du ohne eigenen Aufwand keine neuen Updates mehr bekommst, du hast aktuell selbst auf dem Galaxy S2 nur die Android Version 2.3.6 und es soll auch keine Version 4.0 kommen bei HTC hast du immer den Vorteil das selbst für alte Geräte wie das Desire noch die aktuelle Firmware verteilt wird.

Wenn du bissl frickeln willst und Custom ROM's testen willst dann ist ein Galaxy sehr nett, wenn du hingegen ein Komplettpaket willst das schnell und auch lange Updates bekommst ist HTC eindeutig die bessere Wahl.


----------



## skyline930 (26. April 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> Das klingt ja... kompliziert?



Ist es nicht. Mittlerweile gibt es genügend One-Click-Tools und Tutorials. 

Ich würde dir auch eher zu einem HTC raten, meiner Meinung aktuell die besten Smartphones. Bei HTC findest du auch "billigere" Modelle, wie beispielsweise das Wildfire S für ~200€ oder Desire HD ~300-350€.


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> und es soll auch keine Version 4.0 kommen


was für en Schwachsinn .. da frag ich mich ja warum ich das Android 4.0 habe und das von offizieller Seite .. (also wenn man keine Ahnung hat ... dann besser ... denke du weißt was jetzt kommen soll) ..
http://www.chip.de/news/Samsung-Galaxy-S2-Android-4.0-Update-ist-da_54894577.html
http://www.heise.de/mobil/meldung/Samsung-Galaxy-S-II-Android-4-Update-gestartet-1519672.html

Wär ja auch komisch gewesen wenn Samsung sein Flaggschiff net unterstützt .. xD

und auch ich bin vom Samsung Galaxy SII begeistert und das mit Original ROM und net geflasht etc .. xD


----------



## floppydrive (26. April 2012)

Sorry sollte Galaxy S heißen, das sich beim neusten um Android 4.0 handelt ist klar ich meinte damit die älteren Geräte wie das S oder S Plus.

&#8364;dit: Hier kannste sehen welche aktuellen Smartphones noch ICS (Android 4.0) kriegen - http://www.chip.de/artikel/Android-4.0-Alle-Updates-im-aktuellen-Termin-Check_46938718.html


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

Ah, verstehe! 

Wie lädt man denn da generell die Updates? Wie gesagt, das HTC Desire S fand ich jetzt auch ganz nett. Ich weiss aber nur nie was ich von "alten Telefonen" so halten soll. 

Bei Samsung erschlägt mich gerade die Galaxy Universums-Strategie. Galaxy Nexus, Galaxy S Plus und Galaxy S2 - ich erkenne da keinen Unterschied, ausser beim Design und in der Anwendung werde ich wohl auch nichts merken.

"Rumfrickeln" will ich auf aller-aller-keinsten Fall! Ich bin eine Frau, ich will was, was läuft und schnell geht und schön aussieht und fertig.  

Sind das bei HTC und Samsung jetzt unterschiedliche System? ich dachte das sei beides Android ... verstehe sowieso nicht warum auf den unterschiedlichen Modellen unterschiedliche Versionen drauf sind. Wenn man nen PC oder Laptop kauft, dann kauft man ja auch kein Windows 98 oder so dazu sondern natürlich die aktuellen Sachen und genauso erwarte ich das eigentlich von Telefonen...


----------



## floppydrive (26. April 2012)

Also zu den Updates, bei Samsung kommen die meist über die Software Kies, das heißt du haust das per USB an den PC und installiert das Update, bei HTC läuft das alles OTA (Over the Air) das heißt das Smartphone bekommt dein Update "per Funk".

Bei Samsung sind die Galaxy Geräte eigentlich immer Android System dahinter der Buchstabe sagt aus worum es sich genau handelt.

S - Super Smart - High End Geräte
R - Royal - Oberklasse Geräte
W - Wonder - hochwertige Mittelklasse Geräte
M - Magical - hinreichende Geräte für geringes Geld
Y - Young - Einsteiger Geräte für junge Anwender

Das Nexus ist hier ne kleine Ausnahme das ist einfach ein Smartphone was direkt in Zusammenarbeit mit Google entwickelt wurde (den Android Entwicklern) das Nexus ist sozusagen das Googlephone wenn du es so willst (http://www.google.de/nexus/).

Also von der Oberfläche her sind es unterschiedliche Systeme, kurze Erklärung dazu. Die ganzen Smartphone basieren auf Android sozusagen das Grundsystem da sind sie gleich, jeder Hersteller macht jetzt noch seine eigene Oberfläche drauf, so hat HTC ein eigene Oberfläche und Samsung auch. Von der Technik dahinter unterscheiden sich die Smartphones nur durch die Android Versionen, die kannst du die hier angucken (http://de.wikipedia....Betriebssystem)

Android 4.0 ist die aktuelle Android Version und wird mit vielen neu Geräten ausgeliefert, einige alte Geräte hingegen haben noch Android 2.3 und werden da auch kein Update mehr erhalten ausser der Benutzer macht es selbst.


----------



## Miss Mojo (26. April 2012)

Danke! Das ist schon mal echt hilfreich! Dann wäre ja ein Galaxy S Plus die Alternative zum S2. (Von dem es ja auch demnächst ein S 2 Plus geben soll). Die tun sich meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Gefallen damit. Kunden-Verwirrung! Ich weiss nicht mehr was ich brauche und was nicht... 

Aber cool, dass Du mir das mit den Updates erklärt hast, dann möchte ich nämlich glaube ich doch lieber ein HTC weil ich eben echt schluderig mit solchen Updates bin und ich auch keinen Bock habe ein Telefon an meinen Computer anzuschließen. Find ich doof. Ist nen Telefon und gehört in die Hand oder Handtasche und nicht an den Rechner. Nach meiner fast Entscheidung nun also wieder zurück auf 0 - auf der Suche nach einem tollen HTC :-s


----------



## Dracun (26. April 2012)

Also sämtliche Updates habe ich OnAir bekommen ... und musste das Teil net an den PC anschließen .. du kannst es via Samsung KIES updaten .. aber in der Regel ist OnAir schneller .. sprich dein handy gibt dir ne Mitteilung ob es ne neue Firmware gibt und Ende ...


----------



## floppydrive (26. April 2012)

Also das S und S Plus hat kein OTA das S2 und Note ja, und das Nexus dürfte es auch haben, das sind damit aber nur ein kleiner Teil der Samsung Smartphones der Hauptteil wird über Kies beliefert.

&#8364;dit: Weiterhin gibt es auch genug Leute die bei ihrem S2 oder Note Probleme mit dem OTA haben, per Kies Updaten ist in Hinsicht auf Samsung immernoch am sichersten.


----------



## Xidish (26. April 2012)

Nur mal so ... das Android Update für Galaxy S2 steckt noch sehr in den Kinderschuhen,
wurde quasi gerade mal erst vor paar Tagen geboren.
Daher funktioniert auch so Einiges noch nicht wirklich problemlos

Ich wäre mit dem Update recht vorsichtig.


----------



## Derulu (26. April 2012)

Ich bin mit meinem HTC One X nach einer Woche Betrieb extrem zufrieden (wenn du zwischen Samsung und HTC schwankst). Sogar der große Kritikpunkt "Akkuleistung" hat sich, zumindest bei meinem Nutzungsverhalten, nicht bestätigt, der Akku hält bei mir 4 Tage (wobei man sagen muss, dass das UMTS/HSDPA-Netz in Österreich auch extrem gut ausgebaut ist, weswegen die ewigen Netzschwankungen als Akkubelastung fast wegfallen). Kann, zumindest nach der einen Woche, das Telefon bisher nur empfehlen...trotz der 600&#8364; die das bei uns kostet


----------



## orkman (26. April 2012)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> da sich Deine Anforderungen in etwa mit meinen decken, kann ich das HTC Desire S empfehlen.




empfehle ich auch ... guenstig ... kann fast alles wien iphone, manches sogar besser ... kostet bei weitem nicht so teuer ich bin total zufrieden mit dem meinen


----------



## Ogil (26. April 2012)

Ich finde man muss sich so ein Handy anschauen. Allein der Feature-Vergleich sagt ja noch nix darueber aus, ob es einem persoenlich gefaellt. Mir persoenlich sagen z.B. die HTC-Smartphones deutlich mehr zu als die von Samsung - obwohl die im Feature-Vergleich auch schon mal besser abschneiden. Ausserdem kannst du dann auch eher abschaetzen, wie gross das Handy sein soll. Mittlerweile wird da ja schon ganz schoen uebertrieben: Ein grosses Display ist zwar sicher doll, aber man will das Teil ja auch noch bequem in der Hosentasche verstauen koennen...

PS: Ich habe ein "normales" HTC-Sensation (also noch vor XL und so) und bin damit eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden. Akkuleistung koennte besser sein - aber das gilt wohl fuer so ziemlich jedes Smartphone...


----------



## Knallfix (26. April 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Lumia800? ...


Oder dem preislich passenderen Lumia 710? 
Würde ich mir auf jeden Fall auch anschauen.
Der imo einzige "Nachteil" gegenüber Android/Iphone:
Anzahl der Apps.
Dafür ist imo die Bedienung wirklich einfach und Nokia Maps ist top.


----------



## H2OTest (26. April 2012)

Hast du dir das Evo 3D angeschaut .. Kostenpunkt ca 300€


----------



## Miss Mojo (27. April 2012)

@ Derulu - galaxy one x? :-/ Was denn nu? 

HTC finde ich von der Haptik her auch sehr spannend. Ich werd noch mal das Evo und das desire s noch mal genauer anschauen  

Wegen den Größen habe ich schon mal geschaut und bin auch irgendwie bei HTC hängengeblieben, also dort wegen der Haptik, fühlt sich alles sehr schön an  Das Sensation XL sieht schon ziemlich toll aus, aber ich brauch dieses beats zeug nicht und finde die Rückseite auch echt unschön!


----------



## Derulu (27. April 2012)

Miss schrieb:


> @ Derulu - galaxy one x? :-/ Was denn nu?
> 
> HTC finde ich von der Haptik her auch sehr spannend. Ich werd noch mal das Evo und das desire s noch mal genauer anschauen
> 
> Wegen den Größen habe ich schon mal geschaut und bin auch irgendwie bei HTC hängengeblieben, also dort wegen der Haptik, fühlt sich alles sehr schön an  Das Sensation XL sieht schon ziemlich toll aus, aber ich brauch dieses beats zeug nicht und finde die Rückseite auch echt unschön!



Deck doch meine Fehler nicht so schonungslos auf, indem du sie groß wiederholst^^...HTC One X natürlich


----------



## Miss Mojo (14. Mai 2012)

Ich wollte hier noch mal ein Update geben wie die Entscheidung ausgefallen ist - zufällig habe ich ein 4 Monate altes Smartphone angeboten bekommen, dem Besitzer ist es viel zu groß - Sony Xperia Arc S ist dann demnächst meins. Wäre jetzt nicht meine erste Wahl gewesen, aber für den Preis ist es eine sehr gute Lösung!


----------



## floppydrive (14. Mai 2012)

Hoffentlich ohne Android 4.0 (ICS) das macht auf dem Xperia noch ein paar Probleme.


----------



## Miss Mojo (14. Mai 2012)

Mhm, das weiss ich leider nicht, werd ich dann sehen. Also er hat das seit Januar und war vor 3 Wochen hier und da hab ich es mir halt angesehen, hatten uns drüber unterhalten und da hat er schon gesagt, es gefällt ihm super gut aber sei ihm halt zu groß. Für mich wäre es schön, habe mich jedenfalls köstlich mit dieser voice funktion für sms amüsiert


----------



## fidel123 (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo, also ich kann dir wirklich das Galaxy S2 empfehlen aber das ohne G, habe ich mir vor paar Tagen geholt und bin mehr als happy damit... habe hier noch das HTC Sensation rumliegen aber das Samsung finde ich hochwertiger und von der Qualität/Display usw. auch besser.


----------



## floppydrive (16. Mai 2012)

fidel123 schrieb:


> Hallo, also ich kann dir wirklich das Galaxy S2 empfehlen aber das ohne G, habe ich mir vor paar Tagen geholt und bin mehr als happy damit... habe hier noch das HTC Sensation rumliegen aber das Samsung finde ich hochwertiger und von der Qualität/Display usw. auch besser.



Subjektiver Eindruck, Galaxy S2 sowie das Sensation sind beide sehr hochwertige Geräte mit ein top Qualität da ist es total Wurst was man kauft.


----------



## Miss Mojo (18. Mai 2012)

Subjektiv ist es doch immer - ich habe nun für 200 € ein so gut wie neues Smartphone und denke mal ich werde mich damit arrangieren können, hab es heute morgen von der Post abgeholt und werde schön den Abend über damit rumdaddeln  

Habe bereits gelesen, dass whats app womöglich ein Problem mit dem Taskmanager von Android phones haben KÖNNTE. Ich weiss nicht ob dieses Telefon sowas hat, falls jemand was dazu weiss - gerne her mit der Info!  

Ansonsten berichte ich gerne über die Erfahrung mit dem xperia arc S!


----------

